# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Vendo Semilla de Sacha Inchi Pelada y Tostada de buena calidad y a buen precio

## OrganixPeru

Buenas tardes, dispones de 29 toneladas de semilla de sacha inchi para ofrecer pelada o tostada. 
Por favor contactarse al correo: ventas@organix.pe o al teléfono (+51) 1 739-7018 opción 1 
Atentamente, 
Equipo de Ventas
ORGÁNICOS PERUANOS SACTemas similares: COMPRO SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI !!! SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA Y CON CASCARA OFERTA S/ 8.00 KILO Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi SACHA INCHI SEMILLA TOSTADA Y CON CASCARA OFERTA S/ 8.00 KILO Exportadores tengo capacidad para procesar 1000Kg mensuales de almendra de Sacha Inchi tostada

----------

